#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Клеим лотосы в Дальма-се

## Lena Pinchevskaya

21 и 22 апреля клеим лотосы. 

21 апреля, в субботу клеим вместе с корейской группой. Начало церемонии в 17.00.  

22 апреля, в воскресенье собираемся после медитации в 14.00. 
Приходите с детками!  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (14.04.2012)

----------

